# Brute 750 fuel consumption



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mods are in my sig, most recently I added a Dynatek cdi and it seems I am going through fuel at a rapid pace. This past weekend I went out with some friends drove about 35miles and my fuel tank was on the last bar flashing.

We were playing in the water for hours and such but to my surprise I was almost out of gas. The 2 friends I was with had older brutes(carburated 2006) but they had over 1/2 a tank left each and they both have dyntek cdi's as well. 

I'm wondering if it has something to do with my 3" snorkel, they only have the 2" ones or if it is related to the dynatek somehow? anyone notice this or have any suggestions what to check?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine's carbed, but i noticed a loss in milage when I put mine in too...but that was off-set with the power gains so...I guess its not always Miles per gallon, its Hours per gallon sometimes.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I can go about 35 miles on 5 gallons.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Mine's carbed, but i noticed a loss in milage when I put mine in too...but that was off-set with the power gains so...I guess its not always Miles per gallon, its Hours per gallon sometimes.


I noticed the instant power gains too and I'm not easy on the throttle either so I guess they go hand in hand lol. Thanks for your replies I guess I will find a "jerry" can and fit it somewhere it won't get submerged.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> I can go about 35 miles on 5 gallons.


Yeah I can go through 5 gallons in about 35 miles if Im playing hard...or if I'am easy on it, I have gotten as much as 73 out of a tank.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

im thinking it was the extra weeds and swamp grass you were carrying along with you vogie ......lol .... like 200 pounds of it ...lol ....
i was pretty easy on the throttle thru all that ...
were you in low or high most of the ride ?
im assuming low due to the nature of what we were in ....
i was blown away though when u said that ...i had used 2 bars at the same spot ...lol 

need rpm gauges on these things ....


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

low drinks the gas fast


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get about 35-40 out of a tank but, when the gauge shows no bars I still have 1.5 gal left in the tank.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

The more playing you do your going to drink the gas faster , especially with the 30" silverbacks . I can go about 62 miles without any playing on a tank , but as soon as I start to play in the crud , I can go from 10 miles to 35 miles on a tank. Just depends on what your playing in and how hard you are on the throttle and if your in high or low.
Do the 09's have the white baffel thing in the fuel tank filler neck ? If so , next time you fill it up , pull that white baffel out and you will be amazed at the extra fuel you can get in it , when it's full put it back in . I have gone around 30 miles before , trail riding and mud and water riding and have not moved the bars on the gauge.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

BrutemanAl said:


> The more playing you do your going to drink the gas faster , especially with the 30" silverbacks . I can go about 62 miles without any playing on a tank , but as soon as I start to play in the crud , I can go from 10 miles to 35 miles on a tank. Just depends on what your playing in and how hard you are on the throttle and if your in high or low.
> Do the 09's have the white baffel thing in the fuel tank filler neck ? If so , next time you fill it up , pull that white baffel out and you will be amazed at the extra fuel you can get in it , when it's full put it back in . I have gone around 30 miles before , trail riding and mud and water riding and have not moved the bars on the gauge.


NO white baffle in my tank and yes I almost always run in low for the stuff we do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

vogie said:


> NO white baffle in my tank and yes I almost always run in low for the stuff we do.


 
Oh.. well...that's why.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brutes are thirsty but I have noticed since putting the VDI Copperhead on mine, I burn twice the fuel as my friend's Mudpro.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is a schematic of your fuel tank , the " Baffel" I was refering to is part # 18020. It shows that you should have one in this picture .


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i noticed a BIG change when i put my red secondary in. Its worth it though


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

BrutemanAl said:


> Here is a schematic of your fuel tank , the " Baffel" I was refering to is part # 18020. It shows that you should have one in this picture .


Yea I thought about it after I posted and when I went home last night I pulled off my fuel cap and there was that exact tube in there. I was still empty from the trip so I went to the gas station to fuel up, pulled the "baffel" out and you are definitely right I put in way more fuel then I was able to before.

On the down side that was the most Expensive fill I ever had lol.


----------

